# Seve Ballesteros



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

BALLESTEROS ANNOUNCES RETURN

Seve Ballesteros is planning a return to competitive golf next year, including the Masters at Augusta in April and then on the US Seniors Tour.

Ballesteros has played only three tournaments in the last three years, but rounds of 74 and 77 in the last of them - the Open at Hoylake in July - prompted a rethink about retirement.

Last month in Ireland the 49-year-old Spanish star was still undecided, but he announced in Madrid: "I am very excited to return to championship golf and look forward to competing against many of my friends again.

"At first I was unsure about this decision, but after playing at this year's Open Championship, where the crowds were so kind to me and cheered me on to play better than I had expected, I started to become very excited about playing competitively again.

"I will be happy to see all my friends and look forward to having a lot of fun re-connecting with the fans on the Champions Tour."

Ballesteros turns 50 the day after the Masters, where he has not competed since 2003 and where he has not made the halfway cut since 1996.

The plan is for a number of warm-up tournaments on the PGA Tour in America before heading to Augusta and a return to the course on which he triumphed in 1980 and 1983, but where he shot 85 on his last appearance.

The last of his 89 worldwide victories - three of them Open titles - was the Spanish Open in 1995.

An arthritic back contributed to an horrific slump after that. The 1996 Masters was the last time he made a halfway cut in any major, and the following year he was not even among Europe's top 100 and in both 2002 and 2003 he made just one cut each season.

That led to a two-year lay-off and when he came back at the Madrid Open last October he finished last but one.

It was eight months before he played again, but he was a sad sight again at in the French Open. Back-to-back rounds of 81 left him in last place on 20 over par.

The Open was a vast improvement on that, but he still missed the cut by eight strokes and in a 156-strong field only 14 players were below him.

Nevertheless, Ballesteros remains a crowd-puller and Champions Tour president Rick George commented today: "We look forward to seeing Seve in the United States. He certainly brings charisma whenever he is in a tournament field."

After his French Open performance he admitted to fearing the worst at Royal Liverpool.

"It was difficult for me to enter and I was a bit afraid," he told PA Sport last month.

"I'd been three years without competition and then I went into the best tournament in the world with so much pressure.

"He did it for my son. He wanted to caddie for me and so I agreed."

Ballesteros has had to deal with the break-up of his marriage as well, but on that he stated: "Everything is now settled and my children are okay."

He also announced today that he has signed a representation agreement with Rocky Hambric and Hambric Sports Management of Dallas, who will represent him within the golf industry and in all marketing matters across the Americas.

For many years he has been represented by members of his family, who will continue their work on his behalf and work together with Hambric.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

*Seve to play Masters, British, Champions*

Seve to play Masters, British, Champions

ASSOCIATED PRESS

MADRID, Spain – Seve Ballesteros is heading back to professional golf, and he will compete in the Masters and British Open next year.

The five-time major winner said Dec. 4 that he also wants to join the Champions Tour in the United States when he turn 50 in April.

"My plan is to continue playing for another four or five years," Ballesteros said. "That doesn't mean I'll retire then. I could decide to continue further. I just like to set objectives for myself."

The Spaniard has had chronic back trouble in recent years. He last played in July at the British Open at Hoylake. He also played at the Madrid Open in October 2005 after a two-year absence from tournament golf.

"I am just going to continue in a slightly different manner. I am going to compete in the Champions Tour of the USA and aim to play 14 tournaments there next year," Ballesteros said. "I will also compete in others such as the British Open and the Masters."

Ballesteros won two Masters titles and three British Opens in his career, but stopped playing regularly several years ago.

"Effectively, I have been retired for the last few years, but now is the time to get serious," he said. "When I returned at the British Open recently and in the subsequent tournaments, I have done better than I expected.

"I haven't played much of late and my back has been better. It's not 100 percent, but then it never has been."


----------



## Da Blade (Nov 11, 2006)

Yaaawn........


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I would love to Seve make a comeback. In his prime he was fantastic. He could miss as many fairways as you and I, but he could also get up and down out of a garbage can. He was great with his irons and his short game was second to none. Remember his shot at the OPEN CHAMPIONSHIP out of the parking lot? Amazing!
His bad back has caused him so many problems lately. He tried to become more mechanical with his swing, He tried different teachers, all who taught him different technqiues. None that worked. Seve was always a feel player and that is what he should have stayed with.
It will be interesting to see how his back holds out if he makes this attempt. The Champions Tour could sure use him.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Shouldnt he be on the senior tour...


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Police said:


> Shouldnt he be on the senior tour...


QUOTE FROM SEVE "I am just going to continue in a slightly different manner. I am going to compete in the Champions Tour of the USA and aim to play 14 tournaments there next year," Ballesteros said. "I will also compete in others such as the British Open and the Masters."

Of course he can play the Champions Tour, he is over the age of 50. Howver he has a lifetime exemption to the Masters because he won it. He can play in the Masters until he decides he no longer wants to play.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

yes there is nothing more i would like to see than seve win another major...but he needs to shoot in the 60s not 70s


----------

